# Fog light questions



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi guys,
My '02 A6 didn't have any front fogs when I bought it. I have no idea why, but I am trying to find some more and I'm getting very confused about the different versions.
Are they different between the original and facelift C5? 
Also are they different between the V6 and V8 models?
Does anyone have a pic of what an '02 V6 should have please? 
I think this is what I should have:








But I've also found these:








The grilles on these look the same as mine, but are they from a V8?
Thanks, Mikki x


----------



## deucescorner (Jul 4, 2006)

not sure if they will fit, it looks like the bolts won't line up to screw them in. But hey anything is possible.
check out ebay, I remember seing fogs for a C5 for like $50


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (deucescorner)*

The fogs we got in the US are worthless Mikki. Are the Euro ones any different ?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (Snowhere)*

I don't think the Euro ones are any different. I just want something to fill the holes for now, and I can probably uprate the bulbs in them easily enough.
Apparently the ones in the 2nd pic were taken from an 03 V6 so they should be what I need...


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (MikkiJayne)*

if the car didnt come with fogs or grills than it was most likely crashed up front. I do agree though the fogs on an a6 are worthless expecially if you have a xenon package.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (Slimjimmn)*

Oh it has the grills - just no lamps. 
The dealer I bought it from took the front bumper off to paint it before putting the car on the forecourt, as it was quite badly stonechipped at 217K. While it was apart someone 'lost' the front fogs







So, it went on the forecourt anyway while they looked for them, then I turned up and made them a silly offer on it to take it as is.
I've not been bothered about them for a while, but with the winter drawing in it would be nice to have them - even if they only help a little. I got the ones in the 2nd pic, so I'll put the same high-output Philips bulbs in them as in the headlights and hope for the best http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mikki x


----------



## MikeMcNair. (May 28, 2008)

*Re: (MikkiJayne)*

Mikki, I don't know what year the euro cars got the facelift, but if it is infact a post facelift car the ones on the bottom should be correct. They look to be the same as mine. If you need me to I can pull the grills off and snap a pic for you.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (MikeMcNair.)*

Thanks Kyle. It was definitely the bottom ones - bought and installed them already








They seem to be quite a good design though compared to the pre-facelift ones. I haven't tried them in the fog yet, but I'll post up when I do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mine is a 2002 MY but was registered August 2001, so its right at the beginning of the facelift.


----------

